# Freshwater fishing



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, i am semi new to the area and love to freshwater fish, grew up fishing lake barkley, kentucky , tennessee and cumberland rivers in western kentcuky. i do not have a boat and was wandering if there were and spots in escambia county ( within a hour of the city ) to fish from the bank. love crappie and bass fishing any advice would be great


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

i would like to find out as well..... i do know there are alot of ponds on eglin to use. you just have to get a pass ($5 per year) some of them already have grills/campfire spots set up so it is nice for a daylong trip.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

You in Fl or Al.?


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Neo: FL

and yeah i used to live on eglin AFB and have fished alot of the ponds there. just looking for somewhere a little closer.


----------

